# Kissonerga info please



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi I am moving over to Cyprus in March next year and looking for a long term rental. I have found a website with lots of reasonably priced apartments & houses on, the ones we particularly like are in Kissonerga. Can anyone give me any info on what this part of Cyprus is like etc. Thanks Lisa


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi again, 
In my last post I said that Kissoenrga is very nice. My wife and I really like it. It is in a great location between Kato paphos, Paphos town and Coral Bay/ Peyia area so it is really very convenient. My business partner and family own their home there and are very happy. All amenities are close by, restaurants etc. If you do a google search you will find some websites with info about it. Lemba, the neighbouring village, is also nice with the ecclectic art college located there. Any specific questions about it, let us know.


----------

